# France weather warning-SNOW



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
yes I know its not what we want to here but there`s a Orange weather warning out for the north east france , Rouen downwards .

Also the french weather forcast for wednesday till friday next week is cold -4 at night 0c daytime with snow forcast right down to Toulouse.

Lets hope its gone by teh 18/19th getaway  but with the cold spell in the uk said to last till the New year and rain will turn to snow .

becarefull out there have plenty food,wine, water and gas and sit it out on your favoriye Aire.

http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?PREVISIONS_PORTLET.path=previsions/20101211120000LET


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh good!! you are a happy person  they say the temp is going down form about 17c today to about 5c max this comeing week just as I leave the UK next tuesday to escape the cold... heading for roma and napoli but going the south of france way to try and keep worm looks like I'll have to suffer the cold again.... enjoy your trip faro seems to be a good place to get worm...


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

glad to be the tidings of god news  :lol: :lol: :lol:

here`s a udtodate weather temp map very good..

http://www.gites-in-france.co.uk/news/france-weather

and a road news website.. if anyone has better lets see and share the links.. 

http://www.gites-in-france.co.uk/traffic-reports-france.html

bon journee`


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> Oh good!! you are a happy person  they say the temp is going down form about 17c today to about 5c max this comeing week just as I leave the UK next tuesday to escape the cold... heading for roma and napoli but going the south of france way to try and keep worm looks like I'll have to suffer the cold again.... enjoy your trip faro seems to be a good place to get worm...


You could always Nip down to Sicily, nice and mild. You can almost touch Tunis!

Wish I were going!

TM


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*The Scirocco*

 Ciao Clive, well Roma and Napoli way the Scirocco wind is blowing, straight off the Algerian desert; and it's actually warmer outside (20C) than inside (17.8C) as we speak.
How long it will last I don't know; put perusing pressure charts and satellite pictures, I suspect not very long.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi yes I'm back in the UK for Jan  then when Di leaves for Oz I'm going to get on the first ferry and yes off to Scirocco and south until its warm enough to take my jummer off  have been looking at the met and see what you mean... looks as if it wount last long still it'll be better than the UK just dont do the cold  the fun part is that I don't speak a word of Italian, french, nor spanish....


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for info we go 27th Dec. down to Limoge for New year then into Spain hopefully, if still bad will use motorways as they do keep them clear, so fingers crossed....


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Off to the Algarve Sunday :lol: Hope to be in shorts and tee shirt by wednesday afternoon  22 degrees there at the mo.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Russell
Thanks for the links. They're great. Must say we have an anxious 'whether' eye out! 'Whether we are going to make it through the tunnel on 18th Dec or not! Right now we are sitting warm and cosy on a site in Ayr with mayhem all around us in Scotland. Van is warm and toasty, nothing frozen, despite temps of -15. Decision time is a week away. We fought the snow and ice and blocked tunnel last year at this time, don't know if I can face it again so may sit tight and enjoy a Scottish Christmas and Hogmanay. But then we have to go, new grandaugher arriving (in Barcelona) due date end of Jan and don't want to miss that snow or no snow!
May see you on the road yet!  
Sal


----------

